# Knight Twister website/forum up



## Chris McMillin (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi guys,
The Knight Twister website went unmanned sometime back. The originator disappeared and left no one in a moderator position so it was rendered unusable by spambots.
So, our man Carl in SoCal has reinvented it, and it is up at this address.


http://www.knighttwister.com/index.php


Carl cleans out the 'bots regularly, and new members of the aviation persuasion are needed and welcome!


Carl has some really rare and good quality photos up of many KT's, too.


Please visit and sign up if you want to, we encourage as many people as possible to visit so the knowledge base is increased, any one knowing anything about Knight Twisters is a help to those with KT's or looking forward to building of buying one.


Thanks,
Chris....


----------

